# Georgia Tiger Shrimp Are For Real



## CoastalXP (Nov 8, 2015)

These Asian Black Tiger Shrimp are dug in like a tick. 
Asian Tiger Shrimp vs Georgia White Shrimp


----------



## WalkinDead (Nov 11, 2015)

The wife and I have caught them seining at Jekyll, driftwood beach.  Our largest to date is 12".  At this time, you typically don't catch them very often but that doesn't mean they aren't around.


----------



## GLS (Nov 12, 2015)

I  hope they don't impact the white and brown shrimp as other Asiatics have impacted our environment in plants and mollusks.  Our reef fish are in big trouble with the lion fish invasion which is an exotic from our hemisphere.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2015)

wowo


----------



## CoastalXP (Nov 13, 2015)

GLS said:


> I  hope they don't impact the white and brown shrimp


I would think white and brown shrimp have more to worry about from millions of trout and redfish than a few big shrimp.


----------



## WalkinDead (Nov 14, 2015)

Asian Tiger shrimp compared to jumbo white shrimp, both caught at Jekyll north beach.


----------



## jakebuddy (Nov 14, 2015)

Do they taste any different?


----------



## WalkinDead (Nov 15, 2015)

They are excellent table fare, as good or better than the white and brown shrimp.


----------



## CoastalXP (Nov 15, 2015)

*Its a matter of taste.*

The Tiger


----------



## GLS (Nov 15, 2015)

http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/tigershrimp.html


----------



## CoastalXP (Nov 16, 2015)

*Georgia Tiger Shrimp Invasion*

Georgia Tiger Shrimp Invasion


----------

